# Resetting hog, worms, etc



## Rebelwork (Jul 30, 2021)

II pretty much always fish heavy cover. I've been using XPS superlock hooks because of tge price. I'm getting to the point I'm resettng the bait on the keeper part too much. I bought TRO-KAR mag worm extra wide gap baitpin. 

Haven't tried these yet. Any suggestions for other. I use the bass pro worm weights. Maybe that is part of tge problem?


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 30, 2021)

You can take a strand of jig weed guard and a fly tying bobbin and add that bait keeper to your XPS hooks, I do that with a lot of my hooks that are going to be wearing soft plastics.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jul 30, 2021)

It was $9.99 for 15 4/0 hook. It's not too bad. Much cheaper than the KVD I'm going to start making the adjutments. Trying to get out of my conform zone and move up to colored weights ect. For Texas rigging..


----------



## Rebelwork (Aug 2, 2021)

I tried the Tro Kar bait pin. It works great but hard to release the bait to change colors. KVD has the "grip pin" Anyone know of this is worse or better?


----------



## Jim (Aug 7, 2021)

I'm confused, is this for a regular texas rig to be used in thick(er) cover?


----------



## Rebelwork (Aug 7, 2021)

Yes,heavy cover...

I'm going to try the KVD this week....


----------



## Jim (Aug 7, 2021)

Awesome! How thick is the cover? Your not talking about punching baits through thick mats are you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebelwork (Aug 7, 2021)

Both


----------



## Rebelwork (Aug 7, 2021)

I picked up some KVD Grip-Pins today.. Guess I'll find out for myself. Guy at Basspro thinks there will be increases to come. I think I'm gonna figure it out and fill the box...


----------



## Rebelwork (Aug 21, 2021)

Here are the two hooks I'm trying to usd of late. The Trokar works great but can't remove plastics without tearing up. Haven't tried the grip pin yet but are expensive.


----------



## Jim (Aug 22, 2021)

That much difference between the two hooks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentbravo (Aug 24, 2021)

For non oily type plastics you could try a bit of super glue onto the hook, then slide the plastic over it. I am gluing my Z man baits to jig heads now, and they are nearly indestructible. The plastic is ridiculously tough and gluing it to the head means you don't have to reset it and won't lose it very easily.


----------



## Rebelwork (Sep 3, 2021)

Looking around, are these the only two makers of there's bait holder hook rigs?


----------

